# Welchen Kernel benutzen ?

## floe-de

Hallo,

da man bei der Gentoo installation mehrere Kernel Sourcen zur

Verfügung hat möchte ich mal hören, welcher am häufigsten

eingesetzt bzw. welcher der beste ist in einem Standard Gnome System.

Mal ein paar Gedanken von mir:

1. gentoo-sources --> 1.Alternative aber bringt es Vorteile ?

2. xfs-sources --> würde ich benutzen wenn ich xfs hätte (nehem aber ext3)

3. openmosix-sources --> glaub brauch ich nicht

4. usermode-sources --> ebenso bzw. weis nicht was das ist

5. vanilla-sources --> 2. Alternative ist der vielleicht aktueller ?

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn Du ein Desktop System einsetzt würde ich Dir zu gentoo-sources raten. Allerdings nur wenn Du kein XFS hast!  :Wink: 

Im Gentoo Kernel sind viele Patches miteingeflossen die das System merklich schneller machen, allerdings den Kernel in manchen Sachen instabiler. Wichtig wäre evt. noch zu wissen auf welchem System Du Gentoo laufen hast, da hier schon einige Male berichtet worden ist, das die Gentoo-Sources z.B. Probleme mit NVIDIA machen (was ich nicht bestätigen kann!) und natürlich das Preempt und XFS Problem (nervig!).

Die Gentoo-Sources haben weiterhin einige verzwackte "Abhängigkeiten". So kannst Du z.B. den Kernel ohne PreEmpt gar nicht kompilieren.

Das alles ist eine Frage der Zeitaufwendung und wie sicher Dein System sein soll. 

Aber für ein normales GNOME System würde ich die Gentoo Sources nehmen.

----------

## Deever

2.4.19-gentoo-r5 und r7 haben bei mir beide nicht gefunzt (nvidia also).

Ich hab mir deshalb den 2.4.18er von ftp.kernel.org gesaugt, und mein gentoo darauf aufgebaut. Also eiçentlich vanilla-sources.

-> Ist der aktueller?

Überhaupt nicht! Kernel 2.4.18 unterstützt unpatched noch gar kein xfs, jedenfalls hab ich die ensprechende option in make menuconfig afaik net gefunden! Aber dass der dafür funzt, entschädigt das imho.

Nutze übrigens auch ext3.

-> ...openmosix-sources...

Ist ja geil!!  :Very Happy: 

GENTOO ROCKS!!!!  :Smile: 

dev

----------

## citizen428

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Wenn Du ein Desktop System einsetzt würde ich Dir zu gentoo-sources raten. Allerdings nur wenn Du kein XFS hast! 

 

Hm, also gentoo-2.4.19-r7 hat XFS Unterstützung. Hat mich bei der Installation nämlich irgendwie verwirrt weil ich mir einbilde irgendwo dezidiert gelesen zu haben daß er es nicht hätte, beim make menuconfig bin ich aber drübergestolpert.

Mach mal in /usr/src/linux ein cat .config|grep -i xfs, bei mir kommt dann "CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set".

Naja, eigentlich egal da floe-de ja ext3 einsetzt. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall auch zu den Gentoo-sources raten, sind für ein Desktopsystem echt sehr nette Patches drin. Und NVIDIA Probleme hab ich damit auch keine, scheint ein sehr selektives Phänomen zu sein.

Achja floe-de, wenn du wissen willst was Usermode Linux ist:

http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/

----------

## MaHejn

auch ich hätte nochmal eine frage zum thema. was ist bitte schön openmosix und wo liegen hier die vorrteile im verglich zu den anderen kernel-sourcen?

gruss, Mahejn

----------

## citizen428

 *MaHejn wrote:*   

> was ist bitte schön openmosix und wo liegen hier die vorrteile im verglich zu den anderen kernel-sourcen?
> 
> 

 

http://openmosix.sourceforge.net/

Brauchst du für Clustering unter GNU/Linux.

Lustig finde ich noch daß irgendwann auch noch crypto-sources und mjc-sources dazu gekommen sind. Hat sich die jemand schon angesehen und will kurz was darüber erzählen?

----------

## MaHejn

*gg* zum clustern brauche ich ja mindestens zwei rechner  :Smile:  aber openmosix werde ich mir dennoch mal anschauen. und auf eine erläuterung zu den beiden anderen sourcen bin ich auch gespannt! linux, insbesodere gentoo ist schon ne tolle sache

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## floe-de

Tja danke,

jetzt weis ich schon etwas mehr da ich aber auch 

eine Nvidia Karte habe, könnte ich also Probleme bekommen.

Na gut werd ich es probieren !

----------

